# 12 Month Tourist Visa?



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey guys,

how do I get a 12 month tourist visa? When I was living there before I had to visit immigration office in Davao city every 3 months to renew. I am coming back again to stay and I have access to a motor bike. So I wanted to use it for transportation.

thanks

art


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m not aware of a 12 month tourist visa or a 3 month either for that matter. 
1 month, 2 month and 6 month are all that I am aware of. Only two 6 month visa’s are available per 36 month stay is my understanding.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Tim L,

when I lived in Tagum city I had to go to Davao city every 3 months to renew my visa but that was 6 year ago. I heard that they have changed some of the renewal times. 

thanks

art


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Temporary Visitor's Visa


----------

